# Food Safety News - 09/21/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 21, 2021)

*Petition responses point to direction that regulators are going on lab-grown meat labeling*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 21, 2021 12:05 am
USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) has responded to petition sponsors with differing opinions about how lab-grown “meat” and “beef” should be labeled. The FSIS Office of Policy and Program Development has denied the U.S. Cattlemen’s Association’s petition asking the agency to “limit the definition of “meat” and “beef” to products derived from animals... Continue Reading

*50 sick in Ireland by contaminated drinking water; officials chided*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 21, 2021 12:03 am
More than 50 people are ill in Ireland after a failure at a treatment plant led to contaminated water being released to the public. The Health and Service Executive (HSE) is investigating an outbreak in the town of Gorey in North Wexford. There have been 52 confirmed illnesses linked to the incident, including cases of Shiga toxin-producing... Continue Reading


*Meat testing in Iceland shows relatively low contamination levels*
By News Desk on Sep 21, 2021 12:02 am
Official screening for pathogens in meat in Iceland in 2020 did not find Salmonella or Campylobacter but did detect E. coli. The Icelandic Food and Veterinary Authority (MAST), the Ministry of Industry and Innovation and local health inspectors took 407 samples for microbiological analysis. Samples were of domestic and foreign origin and were mostly fresh but some frozen beef... Continue Reading


*Produce, fish, cheese subjects of changes in import alerts*
By News Desk on Sep 21, 2021 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


*Outbreak connected to shredded pork rinds leads to CFIA warning*
By News Desk on Sep 20, 2021 02:09 pm
The Canadian Food Inspection Agency and the Ontario Ministry of Health are warning restaurants in the Greater Toronto Area not to purchase, use, or serve certain brandless Shredded pork rinds because of possible Salmonella contamination. This warning was triggered by an investigation into a foodborne illness outbreak of salmonellosis. The outbreak is associated with consumption... Continue Reading


----------

